# New Plastic Nurgle Champion



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I looked for this in the threads and found mention of it but no photos. Here is the new Nurgle Chaos Lord that is supposed to be released on Sept 10.










I am actually a big fan of him. As you can see there is a shot of the new Saurus Old Blood due to release at the same time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

go on then shows the picture?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> go on then shows the picture?


The pic is showing for me..... Is it not for you?

EDIT: Routed the image through photobucket. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> The pic is showing for me..... Is it not for you?


i cant see any picture


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i see it, sickening. perfect for nurgle.. almost makes me want to switch my WoC from khorne.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm eager to see more angles/sprue for the oldblood. As per this picture, it looks like something I can make with the temple guard kit. The nurgle champion is great, though.

Phil


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice, even for 40k t'would make a brilliant conversion or even count-as for a death guard vet/sarg/commander


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

boreas said:


> I'm eager to see more angles/sprue for the oldblood. As per this picture, it looks like something I can make with the temple guard kit. The nurgle champion is great, though.
> 
> Phil


A little digging and I found this:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I would love to get the Nurgle Champ just for the conversion opportunities.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not a fan of that.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

As a Warriors of Chaos player with about 3000 points of Warriors of Nurgle, I'm pretty stoked about that model. It's so different from the rest of the range, but still fits cleanly with it, unlike the Sorcerer of Tzeentch. It's a great representation of the artwork in the last edition army book for Corpus Festerheart, I think-- that was always one of my favorite pictures in the book from a fluff standpoint, too, so having a model that's pretty much just that is great.

And I like the Oldblood too. I'm sure I'll end up painting a couple of them since a lot of local players seem to have Lizardmen.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's a great representation of the artwork in the last edition army book for Korpus Festerheart, I think-- that was always one of my favorite pictures in the book from a fluff standpoint, too...


The Korpus picture in the Hordes Of Chaos book was what tipped me over to Nurgle at the start of me getting into the hobby, and yes, I thought of that pic when I saw this model - it's not exact (Korpus is more heavily armoured, plus the shoulder spkes on this one are way too big to be in proportion) but it's close enough that you can see the lineage.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Plastic, conversions, plague marines. All these bad thoughts.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Given my dislike of Chaos Spiky Bits it is no surprise that I dislike the shoulder-pad; however, it looks very easy to cut down.

The skin however looks very pleasing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im slightly worried that i cant see any pants on him, i suspect hes wearing a nurgle-thong of doom


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a fold of cloth below his belly and he has armoured legs, so it could well be trousers.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Strangely, for such a bilious fellow, the arms and hands seem out of place...he needs bingo wings and fingers like pigs tits! :spiteful:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cypher871 said:


> Strangely, for such a bilious fellow, the arms and hands seem out of place...he needs bingo wings and fingers like pigs tits! :spiteful:


I think the disproportionality works better than overall fat; he looks mutated and bloated instead of just obese.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I think the disproportionality works better than overall fat; he looks mutated and bloated instead of just obese.


this: its what they WANT from it, not just a fat man, but a mutated bloated creature of nurgle.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

The champion's upper body and posture reminds me A LOT of the old Carnival of Chaos (I.E. Nurgle) brute for Mordheim ...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I think it looks great and could quite see myself making a converted plague marine out of this based on some of the descriptions in the HH series...


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Fat bastard.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

looks amazing!!! i want one so bad... anyone heard of any nurgle daemons in plastic or finecast yet?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

The model is nice. But some of the people around here that are good with the GS and have a good imagination could put something like that together for half the price (if not even less using bits) and it would probably look 10x better.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Too static and fleshy for me, I always preferred the heavily armoured but decaying warriors of nurgle, that's why I liked plague marines as although some rotting flesh and intestines were shown, it was accompanied by decrepit remains of armour. It just gave a satisfying image sort of like a rotten egg exposing its contents that have gone bad.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good, especially as it's only got one horn, just how Nurgle should be.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Papa Nurgle is pleased  I like it


----------



## jimbo1701 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's a very characterful model granted. One thing I hope all the fantasy releases of late are leading to is a similar approach to 40k in future. Looking at the scale of the Storm of Magic release and the upcoming Ogre kingdom release (specifically the amount of finecast and single plastics models) I really hope GW gives 40k the same level of treatment. Seeing as it is their cash cow it makes more sense.


----------

